# Martial Artists' thread



## e.Blackstar (Feb 8, 2006)

So does anyone around here practice any martial arts? If so, what and for how long? *is curious* 

I'm currently a brown belt (8th gup) in traditional TaeKwonDo (under the WTF and IBBF, in my case).


----------



## Glory (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, I used to pratice Tae Kwon Do, I was orange belt , I went to classes for about a year. I took karate a couple of years ago, too.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 23, 2006)

Sweet. Why did you quit?

Anybody else? Come on, I know you're out there. *cough*Firawyn*cough*


----------



## Glory (Mar 30, 2006)

Mostly because I moved, and Tae Kwon Do do yang was far from my new address. An to karate because normal school didn't leave enough time for me to practice properly.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 12, 2006)

LOL, geeze, I'm coming okay?

Okay, I took two years at one school, several months with a private instuctor, learned some more stuff because my mom babysat a bipolor/ADHD kid that likes to beat people up, then took another 18 months at another school, until I busted my knee, one of my best friends taught me to street fight....so in a good fight, I'm pretty good, though I don't really do it often. 

Belt level....what's that? I never stayed one place long enough to learn the form well enough to go for testing. 

My best friend's little sister is a black belt in the last school I went to (Zen Dragon)


Yeah, I love it, but I have really bad knees, I I personally think I'd win a fight against anyone who'd only ever been in one school. Acctaully, I have. That black belt kid I know, I've had her in a head lock more times that I can count. I don't like to hurt people, just disable them from hurting me. 


Blackstar....when did I tell you I was a martial artist....I don't remember mentioning it.  


Fir-


----------



## Sathos (Aug 12, 2006)

I did a bit of ninjutsu... not a significant amount, maybe a year. It was fun, but the class moved to another town, too far away. I've heard it might be back, so I'll have to check that later.


----------

